# Looking for some info on SparkGloves?



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guyz I was wondering if anyone out there knows anything about Shot in the Dark Scare Tools??? and if anyone has made there own SparkGloves? and weapons?? Now I know all about slider gloves and we have some in our haunt. I am lookingfor info on these items and how they work?


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Great question. I was looking for somethig similar. I want to add Freddy to my Haunt and was looking for a diy project that would enable him to get sparks when he scrapes his claws. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

See we are doing something on those terms but not useing freddy we don't use real characters from movies in our attractions. But we are looking to reproduce this effect and the effects that the spark gloves have. I figure this effect can be created for less the cost of the spark gloves for sale...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't help you with the spark gloves, but there are threads here on weapons that might serve as a source of inspiration.

Axe: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19648&highlight=axe

Meat Cleaver: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7174&highlight=knife

Butcher Knife: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12368&highlight=knife

And another butcher knife: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29667&highlight=sword

Shotgun: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19494&highlight=gun

Plastic gun mod: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14445&highlight=gun

Scythe: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19224&highlight=scythe


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are a couple of Allens tutorials. I have used the prop weapons tutorial but using foamboard instead. I got very nice results.

Prop Weapons. 





This one is for a set of clacker gloves with a sparker atttached, not sure if it's what you're after but might be helpful.


----------



## jaac98 (Oct 26, 2008)

I did a spark wall with a machette this year. I used chicken wire, a car battery, a dull machette, and heavy 0 gauge wire. I put chicken wire on the plywood walls, attach one side of the battery to the chicken wire and the other to the knife/glove/metal prop your using. Scrape the knife across the wire and let the sparks fly. Only problem is if you leave it on one spot too long it will burn through the chicken wire. It worked for 4 nights in our haunted house without charging the battery.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey great vids... and I think I will try & make a few of those gloves for sure as well ass some of the weapons. That is a great idea for makeing some old industrial style weapons & tools.
We also do a few sparkwalls done a few diff ways but we don't use batt. we use a Batt charger... we have used them for many years with different set ups... 

This is a great start wish someone new some info on the gloves from scare tools....????


----------

